# Scottish Dog Rescues!



## GSDlover4ever

I know a lot of people are unaware of how many different organisations their is for dogs in Scotland, so i thought i would share 

Did you know their was so many breed specific rescues?

*Dog Breed Rescues *

Afghan Hound Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mrs S Blane, Marykirk, Kincardinshire. Tel: 01674 840454

Beagle Welfare Scheme 
Sandy Purves, Edinburgh, Tel: 0131 3341030

Bearded Collie Club Rescue 
Mrs A Gill, Whiterashes, Aberdeenshire. Tel: 01651 882264

Bearded Collie Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mrs E Black, Kilmarnock, Tel: 01560 700691

Bedlington Terrier Rescue and Rehoming 
Mrs S Davies, Kilmarnock, Ayrshire. Tel: 01563 533671

Northern Belgian Shepherd Dog Club 
Mrs D Fleming, Helensburgh, West Dunbartonshire. Tel: 014366 78895

Bernese Mountain Dog Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mrs A Wilson, Hareshaw, Cleland. Tel: 01698 860298

Bichon Frisé Rescue 
Mrs D Watson Scotland. Tel: 0131 6649114 
Bichon Frise Rescue UK

Border Terrier Welfare 
Mr & Mrs W Shorthose, Halket By Dunlop, Ayrshire. Tel: 01505 850313

Bullmastiff Society of Scotland Rescue 
Mrs L Lawrie (Welfare Co-ordinator), Larkhall. Tel: 01698 887378

Collie Rescue (Rough and Smooth) 
Mrs P Corney, Ochiltree, Ayrshire. Tel: 01290 700276 
Mr & Mrs J Howarth, Brechin, Angus. Tel: 01356 623732 Email: [email protected] 
Home Page

Welsh Corgi Rescue Service 
Mrs E Rhodie, Chance Inn Cupar, Fife, Scotland. Tel: 01334 828517

Dalmatian Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mr A Kerr, Newport, Fife. Tel: 01382 330010

Elkhound Rescue Fund 
Mrs E Jamieson, Scotland. Tel: 01241 828029

German Shepherd Rescue 
Jayne Shenstone, Auchterarder, Perth 
Tel: 01764 664894 Fax: 01764 664909 Email: [email protected] 
German Shepherd Puppies for sale Dogs Breeders GSD Rescue Dogs Alsatians

Second Chances German Shepherd Rescue 
Carol Tritschler, Secretary, 
Caris, Shore Road, Cove, By Helensburgh, G84 0NP 
Tel: 01436 842042 or 01368 864550 
Email: [email protected] Second-chances for German Shepherds

Scottish Great Dane Club Rescue 
Mrs Karen Smith (Co-ordinator), Leven, Fife. Tel: 01333 350444

Dumfriesshire and Cumbria Greyhound Rescue 
Tel: 0845 3451148 Email: [email protected] 
Dumfriesshire & Cumbria Greyhound Rescue

Greyhound Awareness League 
Scotland. Information Line: 0870 8887277 
Email: [email protected].

Irish Setter Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mrs S Sturrock, Laurencekirk, Tel: 01674840820

Lhasa Apso Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mrs M Maclaughlin, Arbroath. Angus. Tel: 01241 829005

Newfoundland Club Welfare Scheme 
Mrs K Gibson, Cove, Dunbartonshire. Tel: 01436 842218 
Mrs S Scanlon, Newmilns, Ayrshire. Tel: 01560321558

Old English Sheepdog Club of Scotland Rescue and Rehoming 
Mrs M Mcwilliam, Gartcosh, Glasgow. Tel: 01236 874129 
Mr J Macdonald, Shawlands, Glasgow. Tel: 0141 632 4893 
Mrs D Patterson, Edinburgh. Tel: 0131 468 2396

Papillon Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mrs Mary Whitehill, Kirkaldy, Fife. Tel: 01592 260872

Standard Poodle Rescue 
Mrs Barbara Turnbull - Scotland & Northern Ireland Tel/Fax: 01644 470311
Pekingese Rescue 
Miss W Middleton, Aberdeen. Tel: 01224 632465 
Mrs D Gunn, Letham, Angus. Tel: 01307 818296

Pyrenean Mountain Dog Rescue Scheme (Scotland) 
Mrs J Henderson (Co-ordinator) Leven, Fife. Tel: 01333 340672

Golden Retriever Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mr & Mrs E Fogg, Perth. Tel: 01738 624751 
Mrs M McLaren, Perth. Tel: 01738 632 376

Labrador Rescue - Scotland 
Miss V. Salmon, Cupar, Fife. Tel: 01337 858363

Scottish St Bernard Trust 
Ms T Aitken, Eyemouth, Berwickshire. Tel: 01890 871461 
Email: [email protected]

Scottish Terrier Emergency Care Scheme 
Mr P Waring, Edinburgh, Scotland. Tel: 0131 3460634 
Mrs C Annan, Killearn, Glasgow. Tel: 01360 550230 
Welcome to STECS ONLINE

Welsh Springer Spaniel Rescue and Rehoming Scheme 
Ms R Dalrymple, Rosewell, Lothian. Tel: 0131 663 1211

Scottish Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue 
Mrs K Hamilton, Dirleton, Lothian. Tel: 01620 850298 or 07775 875993 
Scottish Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue

Tibetan Spaniel Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mrs J Gregory, Cowdenbeath, Fife. Tel: 01383 514633

Tibetan Terrier Association Rescue 
Sue *****, Eaglesham, Glasgow Tel: 01355 303448

Independent Weimaraner Rescue and Re-homing Service 
Jean Fairlie (Admin), Shandon By Helensburgh, Argyll. Tel: 01436 820478 
Email: [email protected]

Weimaraner Club of Great Britain Rescue 
Mr A Kousourou, Scotland, Tel: 01698 813817

Yorkshire Terrier Club of Scotland Rescue 
Mr James Cadger, Hawick. Tel:01450 376137 
Borders : SSPCA Mellerstain Animal Centre
Mellerstaine, Gordon, Berwickshire TD3 6LG
Tel: 01573 410559. Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

Central 
Bandeath Stray Dog Shelter
Units 70-72, Bandeath Industrial Estate, Throsk, Stirling, FK7
Tel: 01786 812908 Email: [email protected]
Stirling Council (Scotland, UK)... dog-shelter.htm

Dumfries and Galloway 
Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue Centre
Dovecotewell, By Glencaple, Dumfries, DG1 4RH
Tel: 01387 770210 Email: [email protected]
Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue Centre rescue, care for and rehome stray, maltreated and unwanted dogs.

SSPCA Dunragit Animal Welfare Centre
The Kennels, Dunragit, Stranraer, Wigtown DG9 8PH
Tel: 01581 400253. 
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

Fife 
Haven Dog Rescue
Union Farm Boarding Kennels
Craigrothie, Cupar, Fife. KY15 5PJ
Tel: 01334 828342 Email: [email protected]
www.havendogrescue.co.uk

Help Fife Animals
Dog Management Centre
6 High Street, Leslie, Fife, KY6 3DA
Tel: 01592 620300 Fax: 01592 745775
Email: [email protected]

Second Chance Kennels
Balbeggie Avenue, Thornton, Fife, KY1 3NS
Tel: 01592771933 Email: [email protected]
secondchancekennelsthornton.co.uk

Grampian

DAWGS. (Dog Action Working Group Scotland)
6 Whitemyres Holdings, Lang Stracht,
Kingswells, Aberdeen, AB15 6NB
Tel: 01224 208989 Fax: 01224 313877
Email: [email protected] 
Dog rescue centre Aberdeen - DAWGS

Mrs. Murray's Dog and Cats' Home
Brickfield, East Seaton, Aberdeen, AB24 1XL
Tel: 01224 483624

Highland 
Grantown Dog Rescue
Covering the Spey Valley area
Tel: 01479 812 683 or 01479 811 738
Email: [email protected]

SSPCA Inverness Animal Welfare Centre
5 Inshes, Old Perth Road, Inverness. IV2 5BA
Tel: 01463 0206. 
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

SSPCA Balmore Animal Welfare Centre
Balmore, Dounreay, By Thurso, Caithness KW14 7YB
Tel: 01847 861386. 
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

Lothian 
Dog Aid Society of Scotland
60 Blackford Avenue, Edinburgh, EH9 3ER
Tel: 0131 668 3633 Fax: 0131 668 1063
http://mysite.freeserve.com/dogaidsociety

Dogs Trust Rehoming Centre (formerly NCDL)
Bentyhead, West Calder, Lothian EH55 8LE
Tel: 01506 873459. 
Dogs Trust - Home

Edinburgh Dog and Cat Home
David Ewing 26 Seafield Road East, Portobello, Edinburgh, EH15 1EH
Tel: 0131 669 5331 / 0131 657 5601
Edinburgh Dog and Cat Home - EDCH Animal Welfare Shelter

Lothian Dogs Home
Whitebog, Rosewell, Midlothian.
Tel: 0131 660 5842

SSPCA Lothian Animal Welfare Centre
Mansfield, Balerno, Edinbugh EH14 7JU
Tel: 0131 449 3979 Fax: 0131 449 6411.
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

Strathclyde 
SSPCA Bothwell Bridge Animal Welfare Centre
Bothwell Road, Hamilton ML3 0SB
Tel: 01698 281128. 
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

SSPCA Ayr Animal Welfare Centre
Millview, No 4 Holding, Mainholm, Ayr KA6 5HD
Tel: 01292 265975. 
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

SSPCA Glasgow Dog and Cat Home
125 Kinnell Avenue, Cardonald, Glasgow G52 3RY
Tel: 0141 882 1688. 
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

SSPCA Milton Animal Welfare Centre
Milton, Dumbarton, G82 2UA
Tel: 01389 761208. 
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

Tayside 
SSPCA Dundee Animal Welfare Centre
Petterden, Dundee DD4 0QD
Tel: 01382 380593. 
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

Borders Animal Welfare Centre
Craigsford
Earlston
TD4 6DJ
01896 849090
[email protected]

PADS (dogs) Perthshire Abandoned Dogs Society 
Forteviot Kennels 
Forteviot 
Perth 
Scotland 
PH2 9BS 
01764 684491


----------



## GSDlover4ever

If amybody knows anymore please add to teh list 

BTW can this be made a sticky please


----------

